# a look at a changing London 1927-2013



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

For all our Londoner friends: this video shows the changes around London comparing footage shot in 1927 to footage shot in 2013:

https://vimeo.com/81368735


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Love it! ,!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Find, Thanks .. Took me down a few memory lanes there ...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful! An excellent find Zulu







- It's amazing just how little London has changed over the years, some for the better some for the worse (traffic, quantity of people etc. :grin :lol:

Thanks lots Zulu, lots of memories from the late 50's revived with that (My dad would've been 7-8 when the original was filmed :wink


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> (My dad would've been 7-8 when the original was filmed :wink


Mine too and my mum was just a twinkle in my Grandparents eyes :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe... My mum would've been about 4, but still up in the Yorkshire Moors :lol:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the 1927 footage was filmed the year my mum was born :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

First time I saw London was on a business trip in 1968 . . then lived there twice in the 70's and 80's . . amazing changes just in that short timeframe


----------

